# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  What Cad programs is best for kids?

## Labbo1979

What CAD programs are best for kids age 8-15? Please give your thoughts aswell.

----------


## curious aardvark

at that age I'd probably go with the 123d set of programs: http://www.123dapp.com/
tinkercad is supposed to be real easy to use.

My personal choice is openscad, which would be ideal for any classes that also do coding. 
But the free autocad stuff is pretty good - and also free :-)

----------


## jg613

When I recently took a class, the teacher had everyone use SelfCAD. 
We were sent home with Homework to watch their youtube channel, which was good because you can learn only so much in a class. 

it was also free, check it out, www.selfcad.com

it was a great first exposure to 3d printing

----------


## curious aardvark

Someone should take the coffee away from the guy in the self cad video ! 

Ah it's browser based. 
Given my internet is occasionally unreliable - online software is rarely on my list.

----------


## jg613

HAHAHAHHAHAHAH @ the coffee comment, SelfCAD Still the best to for kids to learn on IMO

----------


## Susanne

Makers Empire is created specifically for K-8 schools to begin with the art of 3d modeling. This program contains many tools to 3d design and doesn't require CAD.  This 3d printing program focus on teaching by academic training, and practical learning. It is really school oriented.

----------


## ClaraDamron

We have very good news for students and faculty looking for a fast and efficient CAD program for students. A free educational version of GstarCAD is now available for download, which is currently the best alternative to AutoCAD (the flagship program of Autodesk).

https://www.essay-have.com

----------


## curious aardvark

> This program contains many tools to 3d design and doesn't require CAD


It IS CAD.
Computer Aided Design. 
CAD is a process NOT a program 
I really wonder how some people get their jobs.

----------


## jamcultur

BlocksCAD is an online version of OpenSCAD intended for teaching school children. It has a graphical block-based programming interface that is much easier to use than writing OpenSCAD code, and it can do almost everything that OpenSCAD can do. It can generate STL files that you can download, or you can download the OpenSCAD code that it generates and run the code in OpenSCAD. Once someone has learned BlocksCAD, the transition to OpenSCAD would be fairly easy.

It is free to use and there are free tutorials. You can also subscribe to get lesson plans for different grades, plus other aids for teachers.

https://www.blockscad3d.com

----------


## curious aardvark

cool, one the things about openscad is that it shows you that algebra and amths in general actually has a real world use :-)

----------

